# Who said it only takes a paint brush to paint!!!



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Who said it only takes a paint brush to paint!!!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

The lift was stuck and we had to use a crane to lift it and put it back in place. $$$$ ((


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh man, I feel your pain!

We did the exact same thing about 15 years ago. One of the guys drove it onto the grass after it rained over the weekend and buried all four wheels up to the axles. Had to have one of the large semi tow trucks come out to pull it out. We also had our first lesson on laying sod on that job. :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Mind you, I only saw this on a site, I wasn't the driver!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone who runs a lift should be required to have a license. Guys think just because they can start one and move it forward that they are qualified. I don't mean to direct this to your company, but they are not toys. A local Philadelphia man died after it caved in on a utility cover (100 ft boom into a busy side walk/street killing him and destroying cars facade of a building)

I also would bet you could of boomed against the ground or tree and push the chassis to level ground without calling in a crane.:whistling2:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A boom doesn't work like a backhoe. not the same thing.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We had an 8 ton Simon MP60 Boom a few years ago and it basically only could be used on pavement because of the weight . We rented a tow behind this Summer...and it was the Cat's meow as they say !!! Lightweight and knacky with the articulating boom/bucket but unfortunately could only handle one guy working in it . It was also relatively cheap and very drivable by itself too without towing when on the worksite ...and of course...no damage to the lawn or walkways !!! 

LOL...just how much did the Crane cost....800.00 ??? Looks like a big project though !!! Don't sweat it...we all have made mistakes ! :yes:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> Anyone who runs a lift should be required to have a license. Guys think just because they can start one and move it forward that they are qualified.
> 
> I also would bet you could of boomed against the ground or tree and push the chassis to level ground without calling in a crane.:whistling2:


You are so right, that's why all my painters who use the lift took the class to get their license before using one.....but mistakes hapen!!!

We also looked at other options for saving the cost of the crane, but the lift got stucked on a lamp sitting on a cement post. Any latteral movement would of ripped the lamp off, and the cost of replacing it (and making the client angry) would of been more than the 640$ it costed for the crane and the operator.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember we lost a bid last year because I tought the access was impossible in a couple of interior courtyard of a Best Western.








We did the bid with a scaffolding company and the cost to install it was over 80 000$.
The operator of the crane told me he can go up to 200ft with the lift hookeed to it. In that case I'm sure we could of saved at least 65 000$ on the bid.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL...that is pretty funny ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I remember we lost a bid last year because I tought the access was impossible in a couple of interior courtyard of a Best Western.
> 
> We did the bid with a scaffolding company and the cost to install it was over 80 000$.
> The operator of the crane told me he can go up to 200ft with the lift hookeed to it. In that case I'm sure we could of saved at least 65 000$ on the bid.


A swing would IMO be the way to work that courtyard. We've done very similar jobs. A lot of hotels have that feature.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oden said:


> A swing would IMO be the way to work that courtyard. We've done very similar jobs. A lot of hotels have that feature.


 LOL...NEVER in a Million years would you get me on a swing like that !!!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Could of been worse


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Could of been worse







it could always be worse


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> A local Philadelphia man died after it caved in on a utility cover (100 ft boom into a busy side walk/street killing him and destroying cars facade of a building)


 It wasnt "Philly" was it?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oden said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eIX7aj4vRb8
> 
> it could always be worse


WTF?  What an idiot! :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> The lift was stuck and we had to use a crane to lift it and put it back in place. $$$$ ((


Id like to see more pictures of the job. Thats a cool looking building. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Id like to see more pictures of the job. Thats a cool looking building. :thumbsup:


Yes It's part of the city hall. We are trying to do the brick this year and will do everything else next year.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> You are so right, that's why all my painters who use the lift took the class to get their license before using one.....but mistakes hapen!!!
> 
> We also looked at other options for saving the cost of the crane, but the lift got stucked on a lamp sitting on a cement post. Any latteral movement would of ripped the lamp off, and the cost of replacing it (and making the client angry) would of been more than the 640$ it costed for the crane and the operator.


Good to hear that you trained them properly, around here you don't need an operators license and guys don't even know what a safety harness is!

Smart move, better safe than broke & sorry!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Yes It's part of the city hall. We are trying to do the brick this year and will do everything else next year.


 Wow!  It defineatly needed paint. Thats quite a transformation. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Final result!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Next year we are planning to do the top part, windows and molding.


----------

